# My 'sona, what do you think?



## Yoshimaster96 (Jul 25, 2016)

This is my alien 'sona, Yuki. What do you think?


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 25, 2016)

it's...green. Definitely green.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 25, 2016)

Ah yes, brings me back to the old days of early digital art. How nostalgic


----------



## Yoshimaster96 (Jul 25, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> it's...green. Definitely green.


XD



Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Ah yes, brings me back to the old days of early digital art. How nostalgic


XD again.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 25, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Ah yes, brings me back to the old days of early digital art. How nostalgic


You getting a Commander Keen vibe too?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 25, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> You getting a Commander Keen vibe too?



The only Commander Keen information I know is from DOOM and that it was made by id


----------



## Zipline (Jul 25, 2016)

10/10 best art of the year. All you need now is for him to run for president.


----------



## Darth-Dukes (Jul 25, 2016)

Cute! A bit hard on the eyes, though.


----------



## Yoshimaster96 (Jul 25, 2016)

Zipline said:


> 10/10 best art of the year. All you need now is for him to run for president.


ZOMG this made me laugh so hard!



Darth-Dukes said:


> Cute! A bit hard on the eyes, though.


How so?


----------



## Somnium (Jul 25, 2016)

a modern art masterpiece


----------



## Darth-Dukes (Jul 25, 2016)

Yoshimaster96 said:


> ZOMG this made me laugh so hard!
> 
> 
> How so?



The green is extremely bright. Neon green is blindingly bright for a lot of people.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 25, 2016)

Darth-Dukes said:


> The green is extremely bright. Neon green is blindingly bright for a lot of people.


but not for aliens apparently...


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 25, 2016)

Darth-Dukes said:


> The green is extremely bright. Neon green is blindingly bright for a lot of people.



Only fuckin' commies think neon green is too bright

You're a bloody commie aren't you


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 26, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> The only Commander Keen information I know is from DOOM and that it was made by id


Ah. i misread your comment. i thought you were refering to classic _sprite_ work. Commander Keen's alien characters have a similar look to them as the 'sona in question. They'd fit right in!


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 26, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> The only Commander Keen information I know is from DOOM and that it was made by id


I second that.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 26, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Only fuckin' commies think neon green is too bright
> 
> You're a bloody commie aren't you


Neon Green is for Donald Trump turkeys. 
Neon Orange is where it is at!


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 26, 2016)

I had to google it but Neon Orange is actually quite lovely.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 27, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> I had to google it but Neon Orange is actually quite lovely.


Am I pretty to?


Spoiler


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 27, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Yes.


 LICK ME HARDER


----------

